# Hope someone can help, waxing a White car



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys
Please take this easy on me as I am a total noob and I have never waxed a car before!
I have a new frozen White fiesta zetec s and I like the idea of helping the body work out.
Can someone point me in the right direction on what to buy? I wouldn't mind giving it a go tomorrow so if the products are available from halfords that would help, 
My normal routine would be wash the car and use some auto glym polish after, would I then wax after that?
Thanks 
Charlie


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

All depends what you want to spend really.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

If going to use halfords, get tar remover, the auto glym clay kit ( so easy to use and makes a visible difference to the bodywork ) use this after de tarring. Use Autoglym super resin polish to put a nice skin on the bodywork as this also fills minor swirls scratches etc and leaves a good base for a wax and as for wax Autoglym hd wax, leaves a really nice finish and is very durable if you double coat!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

hoikey said:


> All depends what you want to spend really.


If I am being honest I don't know how much a decent one is! £20? I've seen the money no object stuff lol but where does it start?


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

If you already have the Autoglym SRP then as stewartmak7 suggested, get some tar remover as that will remove any small amounts of road tar etc from the paint, then get yourself some clay, in Halfords Meguirs, Autoglym etc all do them but usually in a kit, then after that a nice polish with the SRP and then finally a coat of wax, ideally the HD wax from Autoglym if you like Autoglyn products, but if on a budget get something like a Turtle Wax or something in a tin then a couple of coats of that, but if you are a total wax newbie, then put very THIN coats on, and buff up with a nice fluffy microfibre cloth, that will then bring the car up a treat.

Once all that is done the car should be relatively easy to keep on top, just a weekly wash etc

Polishing maybe twice a year, waxing every couple of months, clay once or twice a year depending on how the paint feels.

Should be able to get all you need etc for around £50, isnt Halfords 3 for 2 at the moment??

Or why not try one of the traders on here??


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if you want halfords and budget, then go for simoniz original wax.. 
the finish is in the prep not the wax for the most part.. (about 90-95% prep work)

you will need an applicator for the wax, an applicator for the polish if you dont already have one. and a few microfibres for buffing it all back off.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

james_19742000 said:


> If you already have the Autoglym SRP then as stewartmak7 suggested, get some tar remover as that will remove any small amounts of road tar etc from the paint, then get yourself some clay, in Halfords Meguirs, Autoglym etc all do them but usually in a kit, then after that a nice polish with the SRP and then finally a coat of wax, ideally the HD wax from Autoglym if you like Autoglyn products, but if on a budget get something like a Turtle Wax or something in a tin then a couple of coats of that, but if you are a total wax newbie, then put very THIN coats on, and buff up with a nice fluffy microfibre cloth, that will then bring the car up a treat.
> 
> Once all that is done the car should be relatively easy to keep on top, just a weekly wash etc
> 
> ...


Thanks for that has helped a lot! So I assume there is not a certain wax for White cars, and just to confirm normal wash, polish and then wax?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> if you want halfords and budget, then go for simoniz original wax..
> the finish is in the prep not the wax for the most part.. (about 90-95% prep work)
> 
> you will need an applicator for the wax, an applicator for the polish if you dont already have one. and a few microfibres for buffing it all back off.


So 90-95% in prep being the initial clean and polish?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

If it had to be a halfords job it would be AG SRP followed by AG EGP in the smallsest bottles you can buy as you will pay top price. I would normally have said the AG HD Wax but at their prices stay clear mate.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> So 90-95% in prep being the initial clean and polish?


basically yes.. but it falls into many categories..
basic clean
decontamination
paint correction
paint cleansing

this is what i would call proper prep.. 
but for everyone its different..

to get the finish on my car i wet sanded it when it was 5/6 months old and polished it.. but thats not for everyone :lol:

a well prepped surface with a poundshop wax on it will look better than a badly prepped or un prepared car with zymol royale on it (£8000)

the decontamination is a big step in the prep work imo.. if you dont want to go to paint correction then filler heavy products like autoglym SRP make it look better..
but proper decontamination, tar treatment, iron treatment and clayed.. for me theres no alternative..


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> basically yes.. but it falls into many categories..
> basic clean
> decontamination
> paint correction
> ...


Christ lol I am so out of this amazing loop! 
Ok I am gonna go halfords tomorrow so I am guessing they still have the 3 for 2 offer going so I will get some srp autoglym and then some tar removing bits and then some autoglym wax  thanks guys I do love this website!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just remember that the HD Wax at halfords is £45.00 and ebay/Amazon is £25.00.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd be getting a clay kit (Meguiars/AG) from Halfords and some shampoo and a small bottle of SRP. Do the claying and then apply a coat of the SRP and order some good wax and other bits from the net, probably from one of the suppliers on here. 
You can wash, clay and polish the car this weekend then when your other stuff arrives apply a second coat of the SRP and top it off with your wax.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys, just thought I would update u
I went halfords today and it turns out my friend works there so I got discount!
So I got AG clay kit, a massive bottle of SRP and Megs tech wax 2.0??
Anyway I got it all for under £40 so I did not think that was to bad?
Anyway I set to work and after 5 hours work I was done!!
Tbh I did think I might get bigger reflections from all the work and the wax but I assume the more coats of wax the better?
Anyway just went out and it rained so I managed to get some small beading shots 
























Sorry about the bad quality photos!
Thanks for the advise guys defo caught the bug!


----------



## Smart Car Sue (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the bug - I'm afraid there is no known cure


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

white is not the easiest colour to get a good shine from tbh - two coats of wax is plenty for maximum coverage really. the shine will come from the polishing...


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> white is not the easiest colour to get a good shine from tbh - two coats of wax is plenty for maximum coverage really. the shine will come from the polishing...


Well I will try again next week, I really enjoy doing it so next week I will try a few more coats next week and spend some more time polishing!!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Supernatural hybrid gives awesome results and protection on white and cheap at under 30 bucks


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> ....So I assume there is not a certain wax for White cars....


THERE IS A LEAST ONE !:wave:
Swizöl/Swissvax Crystal Rock......but as you can see overthere 
you´ll need ~51 layers of Zaino Z2 before 
:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

planktom said:


> THERE IS A LEAST ONE !:wave:
> Swizöl/Swissvax Crystal Rock......but as you can see overthere
> you´ll need ~51 layers of Zaino Z2 before
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Dodo Juice Diamond White?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Marcos999 said:


> Dodo Juice Diamond White?


The Megs tech wax was defo better after two coats in my opinion mate. Like everyone has said though, the pre/polish stage makes the most difference.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Right I have dedicated Monday to car detailing day. I have brought quite a bit this week on eBay, ironx, poor boys natty, poor boys White glaze something or other, Megs mitt, Megs towel, g101, dodo red mist, dodo clearly menthol and waffle towel and tardis!!
Will have a play with some more polish and wax layers


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> Right I have dedicated Monday to car detailing day. I have brought quite a bit this week on eBay, ironx, poor boys natty, poor boys White glaze something or other, Megs mitt, Megs towel, g101, dodo red mist, dodo clearly menthol and waffle towel and tardis!!
> Will have a play with some more polish and wax layers


Lol, you have caught the big aint you! Enjoy mate.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Boothy said:


> Lol, you have caught the big aint you! Enjoy mate.


Well I thought I would get the 'essentials' anything I have missed?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> Well I thought I would get the 'essentials' anything I have missed?


Looks like you have covered all the major bases really. 
Just take your time, do it right and enjoy it.


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> If it had to be a halfords job it would be AG SRP followed by AG EGP in the smallsest bottles you can buy as you will pay top price. I would normally have said the AG HD Wax but at their prices stay clear mate.




Thats what i've used on my white car. 
Used the AutoGlym Clay kit from Halfords a while ago during a 3-for-2 offer. And then SRP and EGP. Brought out a fantastic shine on an old dull white car...


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Just remember that the HD Wax at halfords is £45.00 and ebay/Amazon is £25.00.


Thanks for the heads up, I never realised you could buy HD wax that cheap! My old girl has had to make do with coly 476 since the winter, I might treat it come pay day.:thumb:


----------

